# Aurasound 3 inch extended range, first attempt.



## mbdee (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi everyone at DIYMA, I'm a newb here on the forums and in DIY audio in general. I hope this is ok, but I wanted to post my first and recent attempt at an enclosure with WinISD.

My goal here was to see what would happen if I used the WinISD model, and tested (test tones, sweeps etc) _by ear_ to see if I could acheive the results I anticipated.

Drivers used:
Aurasound ns3-193-4a (Aurasound NS3-193-4A 3" Extended Range * 4 ohm *)

Enclosure:


I wanted to know what you guys think of this, with any and all advice, criticism or comments welcome.

Edit:
[Links/pics after next post (I need 5 posts for links/images )]


----------



## mbdee (Apr 15, 2011)

[Reserved for WinISD graphs]


----------



## mbdee (Apr 15, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What exactly is the purpose of this?


I've been lurking here and had a few questions in another area of the forum but couldn't post links/pics, so I decided to get my post count up. Well, I am just starting out and thought if anything, I could definitely use any tips, comments or feedback. I will go back and edit my first and second post in this thread to add some info that was left out. Sorry if it all seems wrong, I meant well


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

Don’t hurry to seal the cower . I think you will have a quite low first port resonance. Somewhere below 190Hz. With multiple bends you need in a shorter port than was predicted by WinISD. Seems to me the went can have much smaller area, what air velocity you planned? Where you want to use this speaker?


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

I suppose it can be used as a bass extension for computer sound.

It’s hard to operate in inches for me. Possible you forgot to put two drivers in winisd.
Your box is approximately 3.5 liters. WinISD says 6-8 liters. The port shouldn’t be tuned too low. Speaker with Fs 78Hz placed in box will have a high and quick rolloff, and there is no sense to amplify by box resonance, something that even not present there.


----------

